

Ask HN: CS or Business? - lorenzorhoades

I have just finished my four year enlistment as a contracting specialist for the USAF and am deciding on a career path. 
My question is if there is any need for a contracting specialist with a computer science background at tech companies in silicon valley? or should i follow my peers who are getting a business degree, and working at normal run of the mill companies?
======
CyberFonic
You partly answered your own question. If you peers are mostly going down the
business degree path, then you might be able to capture a niche due to your
specialised skills and experience.

Is there any particular reason you specified Silicon Valley. With your
experience there might be lucrative opportunities in other parts of the
country as well.

It might be worth contacting some companies and seeing what opportunities
exist. It is possible that you could find work on the strength of your current
skills and experience and then you'd look at further studies based upon the
needs that you uncover. It is a bit risky to get a degree in any area without
research the opportunities available in that specific area.

------
caniscrator
Its not about CS, Business or Mathamatics. Those who pursue what they are good
at are not necessarily ones having supportive academic background. Just be
yourself, and be the best at what you do. Also it takes time to find what you
are good at. The best thing would be to talk to passionate people of their
relevant fields. Then see what excites you most.

------
JSeymourATL
You might find it interesting to check Linkedin for 94027 profiles with USAF
backgrounds. There seem to a large number of USAF + Business profiles.
Incidentally, that large network USAF veterans is a huge asset if you're
looking for job opportunities.

------
velox_io
Think about what you WANT to do rather than the best paycheck. Yes pay is
important, but if you spend most of your waking life working, you might as
well enjoy it!

------
toastking
Is there any way to get a Business and Computer Science degree? I have a
friend getting a Bachelor's in Computer Science and then an MBA.

